# 35 & 36yd FAN Question



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Ned250 said:


> I don't see anything in the rulebook, but I wanted to ask the seasoned vets....
> 
> Is there anything stating that you have to put both 50cm targets at the same height? I've always seen both targets put together on the target butt (usually same piece of cardboard), but I got to wondering if that's a rule or not. I'm setting up a shoot and I'm curious if it'd be a bad thing to stagger the left and right side targets. Something like this?
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong or against the rules with that. In fact, it's a good thing to vary the shot a little. Subtle things can often make a difference.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

TNMAN said:


> Nothing wrong or against the rules with that. In fact, it's a good thing to vary the shot a little. Subtle things can often make a difference.


Thanks! That's what I was hoping for. I like to vary the location of the targets (on the butt) and was hoping I could do the same thing with the Fans. I figured as long as they're in separate L/R locations, it shouldn't matter where I stick them!


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

The rule gives you the option to mount them side-by-side or vertically, one on top of the other. I don't see anything wrong with staggering them vertically.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

JF from VA said:


> The rule gives you the option to mount them side-by-side or vertically, one on top of the other. I don't see anything wrong with staggering them vertically.


Hmmm, good point! I was thinking that we should keep them horizontal due to the 2L/2R approach, but that doesn't really matter. Duh! 

I can see the confused looks now when I stack the 35 Fan vertically!


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Nothing wrong, especially if the shoot is not a state or sectional level tournament. If a state or sectional you may want to remind the archers how to shoot the target during the pre-shoot meeting. I would think if you run the targets staggered as pictured that it could be argued the targets should be shot per top/bottom rules where the "first" archers up on the fan shoot all 4 arrows at the bottom target and "second" archers up shoot top. I would just suggest announcing how you want the archers to shoot the target to avoid confusion and you should be good.

>>---------->


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I would think that if the targets were arranged vertically (one above the other) but offset horizontally as the OP stated, the correct way to shoot them would be whichever target was further left from the two left stakes, and the one further right from the two right stakes.

On the 35 yard and 36 yard fans, the "usual" is to have two arrows in each of two targets. You don't want to shoot all four arrows in the same one because of the angles of the arrows. So this would suit the convention.

But yes, it would be a good idea at opening announcements / shooters' meeting to explain this one in particular.


----------

